# front tine tiller - tractor implement



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

Take the handlebars off, rig-up some linkage, make a bracket, add some weight and "Viola" sleeve hitch tiller. from tip to tip on the tines is about 25", not as wide as the tractor, but I'm scratchin' my head about extensions.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice job!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


I bet it would not be hard to find an old, bone yard tiller, that has extra tines, tou could probably just bolt on the ends. If you could fab up what you did, those would be simple. Just a plate, with a little stub shaft, and another plate with tines bolted one, and you have PRESTO wider tiller.


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

Ingersoll. Thanks for the suggestion. I have an old, old "gear drive" tiller with tines just beggin' to be put to use. I'll make it work as soon as I get some more spare time.
I was going to buy some tines and fab the shafts until I read your post. A good smack upside the head does wonders.

Thanks again, Bruce.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey no problem. It comes from being cheap. I never buy anything new unless I have to.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Good job on the tiller attachment:thumbsup: Always like to see peoples ideas put to use.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice set up.
The hitch looks closer to a 3pt than a sleeve hitch.


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

aegt5000, It's both. I made the 3pt set-up so i could angle my implements, but kept the sleeve hitch, because I already had a few sleeve-hitch attachments, and they're cheaper than 3pt stuff.

Thanks, Bruce.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Bruceman

What do you use to lift that tiller with....armpower??.....does the design give additional leverage??


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Bruce…

Now I see what you mean, great idea and nice execution.
Like Jody said, It’s nice to see someone not only come up with a 
new idea, but also turn it into a reality. 

Could you give us some more details, this seems too good to keep
to yourself. 

Remember to share toys with other members.


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

Argee. Heck no, I don't lift that thing manually. I rigged up an electric winch . It only has a magnetic brake, so I doubled the line. It wanted to coast out some hooked-up with just a single line. Another word of advice would be to put a piece of angle iron on the backside of the sleeve-hitch bracket, across from the top mounting holes for the winch. Going up with any weight on the hitch, would make the plate bow in the center. I wound up cutting some 1/4" plate, and putting it behind the winch. I was going to weld the top arm-bracket to it for further support, but it's holding fine.
If anybody wants to do this, the winch ( Superwinch T1500 ) costs about $130 with rotary switch, I mounted mine on the fender shifter cover. It doesn't have any downforce but i like the float and weights can be added to the implements.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v510/lazydog8870/108_0816.jpg">
Aegt5000, I will post specs on the hitch and the tiller as soon as I measure 'em out. I'm mostly an eyeball engineer
P.S. Thanks to all for the kudos, Bruce.:friends:


----------

